# Dienst löschen



## aquila (26. Mai 2003)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich würde gern aus den Diensten einen Dienst komplett entfernen. (Win 2000) Fragt mich jetzt bitte nicht warum es nützt mir auch nicht wenn ich in deaktiviere / beende etc. ich muss ihn einfach löschen. 

Hat wer eine Ahnung wie man das macht?

Danke wie immer im Vorraus


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Mai 2003)

Izi:

START/AUSFÜHREN
CMD eingeben und mit ENTER betätigen (oder "ok" klicken)
... oder einfach die Eingabeaufforderung per Verknüpfung starten.


Befehl:
sc delete service name
und danach: Neustart


Für advanced Users:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services
Dienst suchen, löschen und rechner neu starten


----------



## aquila (27. Mai 2003)

> Befehl:
> sc delete service name
> und danach: Neustart



Funktioniert nicht! Befehl wird nicht erkannt!

Und bei "regedit" habe ich so einen Service-Eintrag nicht drinnen!

???


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Mai 2003)

Wenn Du einfach nur "SC" in der Konsole eingibst müßte folgender Bildschirm auftauchen:


```
DESCRIPTION:
        SC is a command line program used for communicating with the
        NT Service Controller and services.
USAGE:
        sc <server> [command] [service name] <option1> <option2>...

        The option <server> has the form "\\ServerName"
        Further help on commands can be obtained by typing: "sc [command]"
        Commands:
          query-----------Queries the status for a service, or
                          enumerates the status for types of services.
          queryex---------Queries the extended status for a service, or
                          enumerates the status for types of services.
          start-----------Starts a service.
          pause-----------Sends a PAUSE control request to a service.
          interrogate-----Sends an INTERROGATE control request to a service.
          continue--------Sends a CONTINUE control request to a service.
          stop------------Sends a STOP request to a service.
          config----------Changes the configuration of a service (persistant).
          description-----Changes the description of a service.
          failure---------Changes the actions taken by a service upon failure.
          qc--------------Queries the configuration information for a service.
          qdescription----Queries the description for a service.
          qfailure--------Queries the actions taken by a service upon failure.
          delete----------Deletes a service (from the registry).
          create----------Creates a service. (adds it to the registry).
          control---------Sends a control to a service.
          sdshow----------Displays a service's security descriptor.
          sdset-----------Sets a service's security descriptor.
          GetDisplayName--Gets the DisplayName for a service.
          GetKeyName------Gets the ServiceKeyName for a service.
          EnumDepend------Enumerates Service Dependencies.

        The following commands don't require a service name:
        sc <server> <command> <option>
          boot------------(ok | bad) Indicates whether the last boot should
                          be saved as the last-known-good boot configuration
          Lock------------Locks the Service Database
          QueryLock-------Queries the LockStatus for the SCManager Database
EXAMPLE:
        sc start MyService
```

Möglicherweise heißt der bei Win200 anders als bei XP, seltsam.


----------



## cosinus (28. Mai 2003)

Hi@aquila 

Also ich habe das nach der Beschreibung von Neurodeamon mit dem Editieren der Regestry bei Win2k gemacht und siehe da es geht  

Hatte mir vor längerer Zeit auch mal darüber den Kopf zerbrochen wie das geht  , danke Neurodeamon.


----------

